# 29 gal suggestions?



## BettaClub (Feb 12, 2006)

I just got my 29 gallon tank today, and was wondering what fish to put in. I've decided to go without the undergravel filter for now, I'll probably add one later on. 

Also a question on crabs, I may add some crabs later as well, whats a good water depth so that the crabs won't climb out??

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

If you want crabs, fish that are big enough that won't get eaten by them and still fit in a 29 gallon
:-D As for the water depth, I'm pretty sure that they may still try to climb out, my brother had 2 in a 55 gallon and found them dried up one day.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Crabs aren't great in aquariums, IMO. 
What type of fish do you like? Once we understand your taste we can help you. 

But...If you want our opinions of what we would do with the tank...I would add plenty of live plants(which I'd let grow out alot for a natural look), a big peice of driftwood, natural color gravel mixed with sand, a few larger rocks, and a mostly open space around the middle with a black backround as far as aquascaping. I'd only put 1 pumpkin seed sunfish(wild caught, possibly hybrid) in this setup, or a longeared sunfish(If I could find a place to buy one) instead because I love the buetiful colors of both these fish. But you may not want to go with natives if you are not willing to make the commitment of feeding them as it takes them time to get used to life in a aquarium but sunfish can tolerate almost any water condition. 

And here's some pictures of a member's natives, you can see the great color on the long eared sunfish in case you aren't familiar with them http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=75980


----------



## BettaClub (Feb 12, 2006)

That Sunfish is spectacular. Very good suggestion, also do you what kind of turtle that is? I was told that the turtles will eat most of the fish in the tank. 

I was thinking along the lines of some black molly's and zebra's. I also thought about some Oscars but I know they are super aggresive.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Oscars will get so large so soon that they will soon be strong enough to knock the aquarium over. (If a koi can do that, why cant an oscar?)

And a crab-UG filter plan is no use. Crabs will dig up the gravel and unleash the mulm.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

oscars need a bare minimum of 55 gallons, 75 is better.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

BettaClub said:


> That Sunfish is spectacular. Very good suggestion, also do you what kind of turtle that is? I was told that the turtles will eat most of the fish in the tank.
> 
> I was thinking along the lines of some black molly's and zebra's. I also thought about some Oscars but I know they are super aggresive.


osacrs are way way to big to go in a 29 gal tank maybe you could get a nice teta shoal and some cories or a bristlenose catfish.

And i have always found craps a pain in aquariums seeing they destroy all the plants escape even when u think you got it secure.

- Jonno


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

FWI-Mollies prefer saltwater and shouldn't be mixed with freshwater fish. Maybe you could do mollies and puffers?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Mollies don't like straight saltwater as far as I know. If anything, you can put them in brackish water.

Also, puffers are usually way too agressive to be put with mollies.


----------

